
HTML5: Edition for Web Authors - jrgifford
http://dev.w3.org/html5/spec-author-view/
======
dpkendal
See also <http://developers.whatwg.org/>, which does the same job but a: is
better designed and b: is published by the WHATWG, so also includes bleeding-
edge features not yet incorporated into the W3C specification.

~~~
james2vegas
Only one of those things is a good thing.

